# New film: We Don't Deserve Dogs



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

This was listed in a WaPo article about recommended films. It's available on multiple streaming services.

_"We Don’t Deserve Dogs_ is our second documentary film, following on from our 2017 debut _Barbecue_. We were very fortunate to travel the world to discover the unique bonds between dogs and humans. In making this film, we wanted to explore not only the loving loyalty our four-legged friends give us, but also truly ponder the question of whether we, as humans, deserve the love that dogs can give. Our journey took us to all corners of the globe. From shepherds deep in the mountains of Romania, to a day of dog worship in Nepal, there were many ways in which this unique connection was expressed."









We Don't Deserve Dogs


Rent/Buy now! A contemplative odyssey across our planet, looking at the simple and extraordinary ways that dogs influence our daily lives.




www.wedontdeservedogs.com


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the link. 50% off today.


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks for that. I'll definitely check it out, it sounds like an interesting movie.


----------

